# Driving on the ice!!!



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

I've seen people driving on 7" of ice on the bay. As some of you may know, I've really pushed the limits of thin ice when walking in water I know, but never have taken my car on the ice. Part of the reason is that it's not a truck and I'd need something like a boat launch to get on. Another part of the reason is that I'm a chicken-s**t when it comes to driving on the ice. There are always unmarked spearing holes, pressure cracks, etc. My dad has told me of one time when he was driving back in and the crack was 6' wide- he had to drive a few miles down the shoreline before he found a spot that was closed up.

He also told me of a time when the ice blew out off AuGres and a skim of ice froze overnight, then an inch of snow fell. A dude my dad used to work with drove out and drove right off the edge into 6.5' of water!

I heard a story a few years back about a house that was moved across Traverse Bay on the ice instead of going around. One corner broke through, but they made it OK. (I don't think I'd *ever* trust it that much!  )

My insurance guy tells me that if there are other cars out there and it's a common practice and something were to happen, I'd be covered. However, I'm not covered if I'm the first one out there, making the road.


The part about the state fining you and then not cleaning anything up for major dumpings sounds about par for the course. The fine doesn't have anything to do with the environment- it's to fatten pockets. The shipping people and factories that dump have the $$$ to avoid fines. (I don't sound bitter, do I?)


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

There's at least 100 cars a day during the week out on the ice here in Fairhaven, & on the weekends there's close to a thousand. This began when the ice reached 12 inches thick. One particular weekend afew years back, I was talking to a DNR guy at the boat launch who said there were 3 thousand cars out there that day. It's a fairly shallow, protected bay (Bouvier Bay)
that I've been driving on for years.....If you know the area, I don't see a problem with it........................


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

I'd like to see the wording on that policy. I work for an Insurance Company, and I don't see how that would work. Years ago, there was an exclusion for falling thru ice = no coverage. It was removed, from most policies. Please check your specific policy before trusting what your friends say. Companies use different policies. Coverage is very similar, as the law dictates most points, but you will find differences between companies. Be careful. 

I think most companies have removed the exclusion. But be sure. 

After what has opened up on Houghton Lake this year, I will not drive out again. Gonna buy an ATV - and be very cautious on that.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

I'm with you Yooper. That's all we need is "Mother" telling us more of what we can and can't do. That "book" is getting pretty thick.


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

i havent drove on the ice the past couple of years but use to due it before i had a quad.i drove by wixom lake today and seen tons of truck and about 10 brave souls parked about 100 yards from the opening to the dam for the tobacco river.


----------



## zman (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey
Drove the F-250 out there on the ice in Canada and didnt have a better feeling in a while when I drove off the ice back on to the solid ground...Its all preference... So "drive on".





Zman


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

When we had winter navigation on the Great Lakes
I used to break ice (with large tugs). Often 2' of 
snow covered blue ice would suddenly turn into 2" 
of snow covered ice. It all looked the same.
The Soo River,Lake St. Clare,Saginaw Bay,and all the "Drowned River Mouth" lakes in Western MI.
I.E. Muskegon,White,Manistee,Pentwater etc. all bear watching when snow covered.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Last week I would have answered...HECK NO.... However...att eh Hubbard lake outing, I rode out with Ed on Saturday, using the paths taken by HUNDREDS of others, I got some nerve and drove my new truck out. Saturday and sunday, I think it needs to be a personal prefrence thing, and a common sense issue


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Some of the brave souls on Hubbard this weekend.








Had a great time even if the fish didn't cooperate too much. B.S. and the "Live Bullet Band" even put on a concert out on the ice for us !!!

Whale


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Although I have done it in the past, I just lost the nerve required to drive on ice.

During our "normal" winters, back in the late 70's and most of the 80's, 14-18" of ice were common, but yet many still broke through. I remember tow trucks with several hundred feet of cable jerking trucks out from the safety of shore.

Snowcover, springs, cracks and the lack of uniformity in ice formation, make this a questionable venture.

I remember driving my brand new 78 Monte on Anchor bay. It was a cold day and I went inside the car to warm up. My trunk lid was open and my buddies decided to play a little prank on me. Two of them jumped in the trunk and I thought the car broke through.  
I slammed it into gear and drove like the ground was on fire, only to look in the side mirror and see these guys rolling on the ice in laughter...lol

That was my last time for "ice-driving"
The week before, I was on Houghton Lake. I went out about 3/4 of a mile and spudded a hole. The spud revealed water just 5" down and I was scared to death. Actually, there was another 12" of ice beneath the water, but it goes to show how inconsistant ice really is.
With today's vehicle costs, I can't see it .

If you do drive out, bring a compass. Snow squalls may make you loose a sense of direction and instead of driving toward shore, you may be heading into "uncharted waters".


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

I reconize that explorer whale  

chad1


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Haven't done it for years, given our recent winters. I might do so this year, if I am driving the "junker", know the lake, know that there is 16+" of ice, see other, heavier vehicles out in the area that I am going and I have some compelling reason why I don't need the exercise of walking.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Last week I would have said no, but went up to Hubbard this past weekend and saw about 50 vehicles out there and thought, what the heck. Left the window open and never thought about it.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Reading all these posts got me thinking - I called my agent and asked if I would be covered. For my comprehensive policy it would be considered "water damage" and would be covered, but not any related fines. Of course then I got the driving on ice lecture from my agent


----------



## woodsman rick (Jan 13, 2003)

I have to agree with fishfoote & trailfndr, I've never driven on the ice before this weekend. The only reason I did this past weekend was because I discussed the where and wherenots with a local (east bay ED). I was still nervous driving out & back, heck yes I had the windows down.

We are going out on the Sag Bay this week & we'll be taking the wheelers for sure. There ain't no way I'll walk the 2 miles out & back, don't need that much exercise


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

I did at Hubbard along with dozens of others. I'm definitely not gonna be the first one out there. Just like walking on the ice, you have to use your head when venturing out. I'm not offended by their opinions. I just wish they would think about what/how they state them before they post. I watched the Discovery Channel the other night when they showed the making of the Canadian ice freeway for the big semi's. They said they needed 40" of ice to handle 80,000 lb rigs. They make the freeway every year on frozen lakes in northern Canada. I figure if that's good enough for them, half that thickness is safe enough for my GMC Safari.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Didn't see your post before I posted. Was that you following Ed on Sunday? I looked like you were stuck to his bumper LOL.
I hope your wife doesn't find out you took your baby out there. It sure was great meeting you, hope all is well. See you next time.
Kane


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

This is the first year I have since I was a kid. I drove out on LSC a few weeks ago at Fair Haven, and then I drove out this weekend at Hubbard Lake. At Fair Haven the Ice was over a foot, and at Hubbard it was closer to 18". I definitely wouldn't be the first but I think people should use common sence. Just as you wouldnt take a quad out on 2 inches...


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

My wife was not at all happy to see my truck in the back ground of pictures I took at the lunch gathering on Hubbard


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't drive on the ice because i have a company vehicle. They wouldn't like hearing about my truck at the bottom of lake St. Clair.


----------

